# Tuna



## BigJon1466868038 (Jan 2, 2013)

I hear tuna is good for loosing weight, but what meals can I make? It's only canned tuna,


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tinned lacks a lot if vitamins I think not the best form of tuna I used tinned before with rice and helped lower weight just made sure I had extra vits and aminos but take them as a rule anyway , always get some oily fish tho I try to daily ;-)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

one of my favorite meals is plain mashed potatoe with tuna on top of it....i love it..lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Tuna and sweet potatoe - Tuna and wholemeal pasta - Tuna and wholemeal Toast


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Good for losing weight?Sure it's a low fat protein source but that all depends how much food you eat every day, macros and total kcals plus activity level. No one food is good for anything.


----------

